# Bye bro, you're gonna be deeply missed



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Despite very aggressive treatment of a tough case of inflammatory bowel disease, it became evident today that my best bud wasn't going to beat it. We sent him home today. My house-call vet performed the smoothest and most dignified euthanasia I could have ever imagined.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear.. Your video is set to private and I can't see it.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, when I try to watch your video it say this video is private on the screen.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Im glad his passing was easy for him, and kind for you. Run free Tom Tiger. I too can't see the video as it says private.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> So sorry to hear.. Your video is set to private and I can't see it.


WHOOPS! Fixed now. Been a day.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I can see it. What a nice slide show of your kitty.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> Oh I can see it. What a nice slide show of your kitty.


Thanks

My heart is broken, but I know I will see him again


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he was stunning. He looks so like my Ninja, the expressions he pulls, its just uncanny. I'm so sorry you lost him like this. Hugs to you!


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

Kobster said:


> Oh my goodness, he was stunning. He looks so like my Ninja, the expressions he pulls, its just uncanny. I'm so sorry you lost him like this. Hugs to you!


Thanks! Yeah he was larger than life and too smart for his own good. Leaping onto everyones backs, and into their arms from impossible distances, outsmarting his alpha male brother on a regular basis, and he loved to be held and stare into our eyes for long periods of time. 

We had him for 4 amazing years.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Taken too young. I'm so sorry. I don't know why your video and stories about Tom Tiger have really gripped me. Maybe its because he does so look like Ninja, and Ninja has a condition that is likely to dramatically shorten his life as well. I really hurt for you. So sorry.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your video is an amazing tribute to Tom Tiger. I am so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## KRZ's Mom (Jul 21, 2011)

*So Sorry*

Your video was so beautiful , it really touched my heart as I also loss my 13 year old girl last week, I am so sorry for your loss. I just brought my sweet Callie home Thursday and glad she is back with us but miss her so each day. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Claire

*“If there ever comes a day when we can't be together keep me in your heart, I'll stay there forever” Winnie the Pooh*


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. The video is very beautiful and made me smile & cry at the same time. He must have been such a character, Heaven couldn't wait any longer to have him there.


----------

